# Problems with XM HME (HmeSatRadio v0.09)



## KurtisFish (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello!

I am trying to run the XM HME through HmeSatRadio v0.09 using the XM Online backend plugin.

I think I have everything set up right -- please see my config files below. The error message that I am getting on my Tivo box is:
An Error occured while running the application. The application closed during a read. (0x50006)​
On the PC end here is what I get:
***************************************************************​HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
LOG: added factory
MDNS: http://192.168.1.10:7288/hmesatradio/
LOG: 192.168.1.105 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /hmesatradio/
Connection timed out: connect
java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
at com.watty.hmesatradio.HmeSatRadioScreen.initChannelList(HmeSatRadioSc
reen.java:458)
at com.watty.hmesatradio.HmeSatRadioScreen.<init>(HmeSatRadioScreen.java
:106)
at com.watty.hmesatradio.HmeSatRadioApp.init(HmeSatRadioApp.java:51)
at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Application.open(Application.java:428)
at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Listener.handleHME(Listener.java:280)
at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Listener.handle(Listener.java:381)
at com.tivo.hme.host.http.server.HttpConnection.run(HttpConnection.java:
123)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
LOG: Unexpected error: java.lang.NullPointerException
LOG: 192.168.1.105 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /hmesatradio/
***************************************************************​
Now, here are my config files:
MAIN CONFIG:
//Addressort of the host running the backend (SatRadioSocket or SatRadioOnline)
//POrt 48489 for RadioSocket or port 48490 RadioOnline
//Make sure it is a real IP address (not 127.0.0.1 or localhost)
#SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.10:48490
SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.5:48490

//Address of Stream. 
//Use "builtin" for the builtin MP3 sender support. It will use the IP Address from SatRadioAddress
//and the port 46666
//Or put in a Shoutcast/Icecast url if you rather use that.
//Or none is you have Audio cables run to the TV
#StreamLocation=builtin
#StreamLocation=http://localhost:8000
#StreamLocation=http://192.168.1.5:46666
StreamLocation=builtin

//Command-line apps to run on Hme load. I personally use this to run a small script to make sure the mixer settings are set correctly.
#RunOnStart=<program to run on Hme load>

//Mute or Power radio off on Hme Exit.
//If you power radio off, you need to wait for channel listings to populate again when launching Hme again.
#DoOnExit=off
#DoOnExit=nothing
DoOnExit=mute

******************************************************
ONLINE CONFIG:
//Username and Password to login to the XmRadio Online
[email protected]
OnlinePassword=******(Hidden for security)*******

//Connection speed: low or high
#Speed=high
Speed=high

//When first launching RadioOnline.
//MuteByDefault will make it not start playing stream but song listing will update
//OffByDefault will make stream not play, and song listing will not update (well, at 5 minute intervals to keep login alive)
#MuteByDefault=true
OffByDefault=true

//Turn off builtin MP3 Sound Sender. Only really want to turn this off if it is not working for you.
//Or if you don't need it because you have audio cables running to your TV
#BuiltinMp3Off=true

//The Built-in sound Sender uses the default mixer to get input from. Use this to override
//the default. When you start the Backend, it will give a list of Mixer indexes and descriptions
//Use one of the indexes in the list.
#MixerIndex=4

//Location to save Recordings to. If not specified, it will save them to the current directory.
//NOTE: Recording will only work if using the BuiltinMp3 Streamer.
#RecordingsDir=/tmp
#RecordingsDir=C:\temp
****************************************************************

I am using my desktop hard wired connected to my Wireless Router ip: 192.168.1.10 and trying to connect to the Tivo (which sees the HmeSatRadio plugin) which is connected via a TIVO Wireless G adapter.

Any suggestions?


----------



## rudiger (Feb 6, 2002)

Any news on this?
I've got the same problem. Setup and setting are identical to Kurtisfish.

rudiger


----------



## StyleX (Apr 5, 2005)

I think your problem is this line:


```
SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.5:48490
```
The IP address here needs to be the computer that is running the backend (runRadioOnline.bat), which I think you are saying is 192.168.1.10. So try changing the config.txt to read like:


```
SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.10:48490
```
Then let me know if you manage to get the MP3 streaming working, as that's the part I'm struggling with.


----------



## KurtisFish (Jan 22, 2007)

That worked great!! Listening to XM Radio on the Tivo now -- thanks!

About the streaming issue -- try copying over my config file for the onlineconfig.txt:

//Username and Password to login to the XmRadio Online
OnlineUserName=****YOUR USER NAME AND PASSWORD****
OnlinePassword=****YOUR USER NAME AND PASSWORD****

//Connection speed: low or high
#Speed=high
Speed=high

//When first launching RadioOnline.
//MuteByDefault will make it not start playing stream but song listing will update
//OffByDefault will make stream not play, and song listing will not update (well, at 5 minute intervals to keep login alive)
#MuteByDefault=true
OffByDefault=true

//Turn off builtin MP3 Sound Sender. Only really want to turn this off if it is not working for you.
//Or if you don't need it because you have audio cables running to your TV
#BuiltinMp3Off=true

*//The Built-in sound Sender uses the default mixer to get input from. Use this to override
//the default. When you start the Backend, it will give a list of Mixer indexes and descriptions
//Use one of the indexes in the list.
#MixerIndex=4*

//Location to save Recordings to. If not specified, it will save them to the current directory.
//NOTE: Recording will only work if using the BuiltinMp3 Streamer.
#RecordingsDir=/tmp
#RecordingsDir=C:\temp
LastChannel=26

***MAKE SURE THAT THE MIXER CHANNEL IS SELECTED FOR YOUR SPECIFIC AUDIO OUTPUT***

Also, try double clicking on the speaker icon in the bottom Right hand corner of your screen -- by the clock

Click on OPTIONS -- then PROPERTIES

click on RECORDING for the recording preferences

Make sure that your WAVE OUT MIX is selected as the audio output (this is what the MP3 Encoder will listen, and in turn record from -- it is listening to your speaker output)

ANd make sure that the slider is a little higher than half way -- about 3/4

Try that, or if you already have, let me know!


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

I just downloaded this app and i cant get the damm. thing to work. cant see nothing on tivo. so can someone give me a walk through?


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been struggling with the MP3 streaming. Sound plays on the PC but not the Tivo. I tried to adjust the volume on the sound card; everything is turned up but I dont see a line out option. Only Wave, Synth, CD, PC volume controls. Any suggestions


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

rigger29 said:


> I just downloaded this app and i cant get the damm. thing to work. cant see nothing on tivo. so can someone give me a walk through?


How far did you get. Let me see if I can help you.


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

ajayabb said:


> How far did you get. Let me see if I can help you.


First I get this when i run runradioonline.bat

Cookie: [email protected]|4239355|2|/QRPde6RPv0=|d+sLzDpeVks=|5uF
IQjiSsw5C+7ytS+tdWQ==|ea1fb1ce9ccefd275a6097d219d9a67f|Devin|Somerton|XwtEJV7Ikb
pelknzZfR5JQ==|XMROUS; pad_user=yes; ep=XMROUS;
Please Wait. Initializing Channel List
Done Intialization.
List of possible mixers to record from:
The schedule file does not exist yet: conf\onlineConf.txt.sch
Listen on port 48490
go
done
2 = Primary Sound Capture Driver Unknown Vendor Direct Audio Device: DirectSound
Capture
3 = Microphone (Conexant AC-Link Audio) Unknown Vendor Direct Audio Device: Dire
ctSound Capture
Listen on port 46666 MP3 Request

then a small windows opens up with a play button

online conf file

//Username and Password to login to the XmRadio Online
OnlineUserName=**********
OnlinePassword=**********

//Connection speed: low or high
#Speed=high
Speed=low

//When first launching RadioOnline.
//MuteByDefault will make it not start playing stream but song listing will update
//OffByDefault will make stream not play, and song listing will not update (well, at 5 minute intervals to keep login alive)
#MuteByDefault=true
OffByDefault=true

//Turn off builtin MP3 Sound Sender. Only really want to turn this off if it is not working for you.
//Or if you don't need it because you have audio cables running to your TV
#BuiltinMp3Off=true

//The Built-in sound Sender uses the default mixer to get input from. Use this to override
//the default. When you start the Backend, it will give a list of Mixer indexes and descriptions
//Use one of the indexes in the list.
#MixerIndex=2

//Location to save Recordings to. If not specified, it will save them to the current directory.
//NOTE: Recording will only work if using the BuiltinMp3 Streamer.
#RecordingsDir=/tmp
#RecordingsDir=C:\temp


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

set connection speed to high; otherwise that looks ok. Can you show me the "conf" text.


----------



## Leo Valiant (Apr 19, 2000)

ajayabb said:


> I have been struggling with the MP3 streaming. Sound plays on the PC but not the Tivo. I tried to adjust the volume on the sound card; everything is turned up but I dont see a line out option. Only Wave, Synth, CD, PC volume controls. Any suggestions


I finally installed this again today to see if it skips on my S3 like it did on my S2s. It does 

Anyhow, did you set the correct recording device? Get your clicking finger ready.
On XP: 
> Control Panel
> Sounds and Audio Devices
> Audio TAB
> Volume BUTTON
> Options 
> Properties
> Recording BUTTON
> Wave/MP3 CHECKBOX
> OK BUTTON
> Wave/MP3 Select CHECKBOX


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

I finally realized after some searching, that I needed to upgrade the firmwae on my sound card which had no line out option originally


----------

